# [Kurztest]|HiFi-Lautsprecher|KEF iQ7



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

*KEF iQ7*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Inhalt:
Einleitung
Äusserlichkeiten
Das Testsystem
Musik
DVD/TV
"Gute Boxen entlarven schlechte Quellen"
Fazit


*Einleitung:*
Sie Tonwiedergabe war schon immer ein Bereich für sich. Nichts ist so subjektiv und so umstritten wie das Feld der Lautsprecher. Lange hab ich mich mit dem typischen PC-System abgegeben, einem *Teufel Concept E* und mir eingeredet dass das doch was ganz tolles ist und auch mit Musik keine Probleme hat. Im laufe meines HTPC-Projekts sah ich mich dann aber ein ums andere mal mit dem Stereo-System meines Vaters konfrontiert und musste schließlich feststellen, da gibt es doch noch etwas mehr in den altbekannten Musikstücken. So reifte in mir der Entschluss doch mal „was richtiges“ an zu schaffen.

Was das ist?

Natürlich ein Duo Standboxen inkl. Verstärker. Nachdem ich bei einem tollen Gebrauchtangebot zu lange gezögert hatte und mir die Preise für die aktuellen Lautsprecherserien doch etwas übertreiben vor kamen entschied ich mich für den Mittelweg. Neue Lautsprecher aus einer „alten“ Serie. Stormbringer machte mich auf die vier Helden zum Schnäppchenpreis von 500€ pro Paar gibt(zum Vergleich: die fast identischen Nachfolger, die iQ70 kosten 500€ pro Stück). Ein schöner, massiver, Verstärker war dann über ebay schnell besorgt.
*Äusserlichkeiten:*
Und so stehen sie jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen vor mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auffällig ist dabei die nach hinten geschlossene, ovale, Form. Das einzige Bassrefelxrohr zeigt auch nach vorne so dass einer recht Wand nahen Aufstellung nichts im Wege stand. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem lies es sich KEF nehmen Schaumstoffstöpsel gegen eine zu starke Bassausprägung mit zu liefern. Ausserdem gehören zum Lieferumfang einer jeden Box eine Anleitung welche das Aufstellen und die Verkabelung beschreibt sowie vier Spikes(hab ich verbaut...).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Rückseite stehen gleich zwei Anschlusspaare zur Verfügung. Bi-Amping oder Bi-Wiring steht also nichts im weg. Ich persönlich habe aber darauf verzichtet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Dauerbetrieb habe ich mich dazu entschieden auf die imho sehr stimmige Optik zu Gunsten von „Putzfraufestigkeit“ zu verzichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem:*
Verstärker:

Pioneer A-676 (Bilder)
„CD-Player“:

Pioneer DV-525(eigentlich ein DVD-Player den es zum Verstärker gab welcher aber auch prima CD-Sound liefert)
PC:


Soka: Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1
CD/MP3: foobar2k über WASAPI( eine Vista Schnittstelle; ähnlich dem Kernelstreaming)
DVD/TV: Vista Media Center

Kabel:

Line->Cinch Kabel: Teufel
Cinch->Cinch Kabel: doppelt geschirmt, Hama
LS->Kabel : 2mm Kupfer, Hama

Alles zusammen sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Musik:*
Hierfür wurde das System gekauft, also musste es vor allem hier bestehen.
Und eins ist sicher: Das tut es.


Meine ersten Versuche hab ich mit einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands gemacht: *Queen*. Genauer gesagt die Aufnahme des Konzerts in *Montreal* als DVB-T Aufnahme(die entsprechende Blu-ray steht fest auf meiner Einkaufsliste). Wenn ich das Erlebnis mit einem Namen beschreiben müsste, dann ist es Roger Taylor. Waren Freddys eher operesken Stimme und in Teilen auch Brians Gitarre von meinem Concept E noch recht ansehnlich wieder gegeben worden erlebte ich bei Rogers Instrumental und Gesangsparts einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Zu dem vormals einfach nur rhythmischen Schlagzeugspiel mit einer Base-Drum gesellte sich plötzlich eine Snare und im Duo mit Freddy konnte ich zu jeder Zeit seine kratzige „Rockerstimme“ aus machen.   
Das Ergebnis war dann auch im Sound-Diskussionsthreadzu lesen:

Statt nur ein paar Stücke an zu testen lies ich gleich die ganze Aufnahme durch laufen.

Hier zeichnete sich auch schon das Klangbild ab welches mir andere Versuche nur noch bestätigt haben:
So eine Transparenz und eine solche Bühnendarstellung war mir vorher noch nicht unter gekommen. Da können die Elacs von meinem Vater salopp gesagt einpacken. Nur im Tieftonbereich müssen sich die Boxen Kritik gefallen lassen. Diese habe ich mitunter doch etwas vermisst.

Um selbigen zu testen habe ich *AC/DC*s *Black Ice *eingelegt. Und siehe höre da, da ist der Bass ja. Gegen das extrem Bass lastige Concept E und die Boxen meines Vaters mit ihren zwei, zur Wand gewandten Bassreflex-Rohren gehen die iQ7 zwar sehr sparsam mit dem Bass um, da wo er gefordert ist(also im Grunde bei jedem AC/DC Stück) wird er aber geliefert.

Diese etwas nüchterne Abstimmung mag Geschmackssache sein, sagt mir persönlich aber aus dem Grund zu dass sie „genaueres“ hören ermöglicht. Wenn man in den Soundkartenbereich geht ist die Abstimmung wohl mit der einer Asus Xonar zu vergleichen.


*DVD/TV:*


> Genaues Probe hören folgt noch(warte gerade auf Post von CD-WOW).
> Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann ist, dass den Boxen hier dann doch der Bass zum Verhängnis wird.


Mittlerweile hab ich die bestellte DVD(Max Payne) und auch ein paar andere Filme gesehen und versucht dabei auch ein bisschen auf die Lautsprecher zu achten.

Zuerst ein mal das Positive:
Sprache geben die beiden wesentlich klarer wieder als der "möchtegern Center" vom Concept E. Auch genuscheltes Englisch, wie es bei Max Payne zum Teil zu hören war, konnte ich ohne Probleme verstehen. 
Die sonstige Tonwiedergabe ist ebenso klar, hier geht wirklich garnichts verloren.

Leider enttäuschen die iQ7 aber an der für Heimkino fast schon wichtigsten Front:
Kommt es im Film zum "große Knall" fehlt einfach das entsprechende Bauchgefühl. Hier reichen die Lautsprecher nicht weit genug in die Tiefen hinein so dass ein eher dumpfer Klang entsteht.

Für das Heimkino ist ein Subwoofer zu diesen Boxen also Pflicht.

„*Gute Boxen entlarven schlechte Quellen“:*
Dieser Satz wird gerne in der ein oder anderen Formulierung bei Boxentests gebraucht. 
Im Falle der iQ7 möchte ich hier widersprechen. Im ABX-Test konnte ich eine mp3 mit ~250kbit/s zwar entlarven, so eklatant wie es oft dargestellt wird war der Unterschied aber nicht.

Hier scheinen der schmale Bassbereich und die weichen Höhen etwas zu federn. Für mich heißt das, dass mein Musiksammlung fürs erste nicht neu eingespielt werden muss.

*Fazit:*
Würde ich die Boxen wieder kaufen? Ja, auf jeden Fall.

Kann ich die Boxen jedem Empfehlen? Nein. Wer Sound mehr spüren als hören will ist mit diesen Boxen ganz klar falsch beraten bzw. sollte sich einen Subwoofer daneben stellen. Alle anderen dürfen gerne zugreifen(so lange der Vorrat noch reicht).

P.S.:
Warum das hier ein „Kurztest“ ist? Nachdem Pokerclock seinen Test online gestellt hatte, habe ich ihm gedroht meinen Lautsprechern keinen Test zu gönnen da ich mich nicht mit seinem Test messen will. Seine Reaktion: Dann mach doch einen Kurztest.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Die Bilder werden noch überarbeitet. Die gute Kamera macht gerade mit ihren Besitzern Urlaub.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mal ne andere wohnung beziehe, kommen auch solche dinger da rein - jedenfalls solche in der art 

genug bass liefern solche boxen sowieso, ich krieg immer die krätze, wenn multimedia-billigsystem-boombasst-"verwöhnte" nen bass normal finden, der meine oma an die bombenangriffe auf köln im WK2 erinnert...


----------



## iceman650 (30. Mai 2009)

wie geil^^
klanglich ist KEF genau mein ding. zumindest waren sie das noch, als ich zuletzt mal wieder spaßeshalber bei meinem hifi-händler war.^^
aber leider hab ich nicht das nötige "klein"geld für solche lautsprecher


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöner "Kurztest".

Eine Frage. Die Hörposition müsste bei dir über den LS sein. Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn man auf Kopfhöhe mit dem Koaxial-Töner ist?

Ich habe nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "kleinen" oftmals durch eine höhere Standhöhe an Klang gewinnen können.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "kleinen" oftmals durch eine höhere Standhöhe an Klang gewinnen können.


 jo, wenn ich in ner disco ein paar kleine abschleppe und dann NOCH erregter bin (höhere standhöhe), dann gewinnen die kleinen durchaus an klang... 

im ernst: mitten/höhen sollten in der tat eher auf "ohrhöre" sein, das gilt unabhängig von der qualität der boxen. zB in nem tonstudio hat "man" die abhörboxen möglichst so, dass der hochtöner genau zum ohr zeigt. man kennt das ja: sub kann irgendwo rumstehen, weil man den eh nicht orten kann. und umgekehert: je höher der sound, desto genauer muss der "zum ohr" zeigen, um den zu orten/hören.

im detail kann es dann natürlich sein, dass boxen, die zB hochbetont sind, anders aufgestellt dann doch perfekt klingen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Die Hörposition müsste bei dir über den LS sein. Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn man auf Kopfhöhe mit dem Koaxial-Töner ist?


Wenn ich mich in den Sessel setze und in Ruhe höre sind die durchaus auf Kopfhöhe. Wenn ich dagegen auf dem Schreibtischstuhl sitze(und ihn nicht nach unten lasse) verwischen die Mitten ein bisschen.

Direkt am PC, also etwas höher und zwischen den Boxen sitzend ist der Klang dem alten System zwar immer noch überlegen, den Boxen fehlt auf die Art aber natürlich der Raum um eine Bühne bilden zu können.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Mai 2009)

klasse test - entspricht meiner wahrnehmung der lautsprecher.

eines noch... die iq7 ist nit der direkt vorgänger der iq70 - dazwischen gabs noch die iq7se.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

Die se haben afaik nur eine andere Spannungsweiche(anders = anderer Hersteller) erhalten und klingen komplett identisch.
Somit kann man die wohl kaum als eigenständige Modellreihe zählen.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Mai 2009)

mag sein, im großen kef-thread im hifi-forum gabs trotzdem immer mal wieder ähm... unterschiedliche aufassungen. 
ich werde demnächst wohl noch zwei subs den kef an die seite stellen:
XLS300/PR
bin noch am überlegen, obs die xls300 oder 200 werden.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2009)

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen besser aufgelöste Bilder gemacht und den TV-Teil ausgeführt.

@Stormbringer: Deine Subwoofer Planungen kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Bei mir fehlt aber vorerst eh der Platz für mehr als die beiden LS.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Juni 2009)

ich habe übrigens umdisponiert... es wird nur ein bk monolith. 
Monolith-DF


----------



## mFuSE (16. Juni 2009)

lala ... wie gut das ich meine Planungen für neue Boxen erstmal zurückgestellt habe, da ich immer noch ganz platt bin was der Denon aus meinen alten Sony Boxen rausholt 

Aber wenn das ansteht ... dann werden wieder zähe Wochen des Überlegens, Vergleichens und Zweifelns vergehen 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur im Tieftonbereich müssen sich die Boxen Kritik gefallen lassen. Diese habe ich mitunter doch etwas vermisst.
> 
> Um selbigen zu testen habe ich *AC/DC*s *Black Ice *eingelegt. Und siehe höre da, da ist der Bass ja. Gegen das extrem Bass lastige Concept E und die Boxen meines Vaters mit ihren zwei, zur Wand gewandten Bassreflex-Rohren gehen die iQ7 zwar sehr sparsam mit dem Bass um, da wo er gefordert ist(also im Grunde bei jedem AC/DC Stück) wird er aber geliefert.
> 
> ...



Mir wäre btw ein jederzeit vorhandener druckvoller Bass recht wichtig, allerdings ist ein Sub wiederum schwierig ... der Tiefton geht durch sämtliche Wände, meistens höre ich zu sehr später Stunde Musik, sprich ich hätte bald ein Problem mit den Nachbarn 

Zudem heißt für mich druckvoller Bass nicht gleich das bei jedem kleinen Geräusch die Wände wackeln 

Bisher ist das mit den Sony Boxen ganz passabel. Mehr geht natürlich immer ^^

Direkt vergleichen läßt sich sowas ja auch immer so schwer, jede Verstärker/Lautsprecher Kombination hört sich anders an :/
Daher ist es immer wieder interessant vorher/nachher Berichte zu lesen, darunter kann man sich dann nämlich was vorstellen.

Danke für diesen Bericht!


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Juni 2009)

@fusel: im zweifellsfall einen kleinen musik-sub dazustellen, z.b. ein bk xls200 oder nen mj pro50 mkii
den sub kannst du mit ne granitplatte ordentlich vom boden entkoppeln, so das der nachbar nicht mehr so viel mitbekommt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön, hab auch mal überlegt mir Kef´s zu holen....sind Exoten die kaum jemand hat, und vom Klang einfach Geil!......


----------



## Sash (17. Juni 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @fusel: im zweifellsfall einen kleinen musik-sub dazustellen, z.b. ein bk xls200 oder nen mj pro50 mkii
> den sub kannst du mit ne granitplatte ordentlich vom boden entkoppeln, so das der nachbar nicht mehr so viel mitbekommt.


oder man holt sich den uncle doc von teufel, stärkster sub im heim bereich. dann wird man auch von den nachbarn gelyncht die man vorher noch nie gesehen hat.. ich hab jedenfalls zu meinen heco standlautsprechern einen passiven stereo-subwoofer.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nur mal Spaßeshalber den Sub von meinem Concept E dazu probiert, aber der reicht eigentlich auch kaum weiter runter, war halt nur im Verhältnis zu den Satelliten lauter abgestimmt gewesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2009)

Die neue Audio Ausgabe (habe ich natürlich gleich gekauft) hat Subs bis 800 € Test. Alle auf "Wohnraum" getrimmt. Schickes Design, aber dennoch Wumms.

Es kommt letztlich auch auf den Song an, wenn da kein Bass sein sollte, dann hatte das auch seine Gründe. Bei Heimkino, sag ich meistens, je tiefer, desto besser. Laut muss nicht unbedingt sein. Geht in aller Regel auch nicht, außer man wohnt einsam und verlassen im Wald.

Bei meinen Canton GLE490 ist es vollkommen lautstärkenabhängig. Ab einer gewissen Lautstärke kommt da erst was raus. Aber dann richtig. Wenn wieder Geld da ist, werden zwei Subs zur Seite gestellt.

Bei den KEF ist es fast üblich, das unten herum etwas wenig kommt. Hatte erst letztens einen Test der IQ90 gesehen, wo eben das auch bemängelt wurde. Die Stärken (und Philosophie) liegen aber sowieso ganz wo anders. Zum Teil ist es auch bauartbedingt.


----------



## mFuSE (17. Juni 2009)

mm... gefällt mir alles nicht so :/

Das ist mitunter einer der Gründe warum ich mit der jetzigen Situation so zufrieden bin. Es mögen zwar wirklich schäbige Sony Boxen sein (ss-a609) aber selbst auf der Denon Lautstärkenstufe 55 rumst es ganz schön wenn irgendwas explodiert oder ähnliches 

Mir ist wichtig das auch untenrum recht viel kommt ... erst aufdrehen zu müssen damit sich die Dynamik voll entfalten kann geht halt nicht immer ...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2009)

Es hält dich ja keiner davon ab den Rest für DVDs etc. stehen zu lassen.

Eine Abhängigkeit zwischen Lautstärke und Dynamik konnte ich übrigens nicht ausmachen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

Ganz schön untergegangen dein Testchen...


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2010)

Ist halt was kleiner.

Mittlerweile wurde auch die Soka gegen eine Xonar D2 getauscht und mir fiel ein Plattenspieler in die Hände. Am oben formulierten Grundeindruck hat sich dabei aber eigentlich nichts geändert.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2010)

ahrm... ich will mal anmerken das ich in der nicht allzunahen zukunft mein kef-set abgeben werden.
ich bin von den kleinen ma rs1 so begeistert, da kommen die wesentlich größerem iq7 nicht mit. wahnsinn was die kleinen kerlchen für einen klang und dynamik produzieren.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Hör dir doch mal die RX-Serie an , du wirst noch begeisterter sein .


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2010)

ähm... die rs ist ja der direkte vorgänger der rx... ich spiele aktuell mit dem gedanken an ein pärchen rx8.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. April 2010)

Schau mal einer an, wer hier alles nach neuen LS Ausschau hält. Dank einem sehr lukrativen Nebenjob, kann es sein, dass ich demnächst in das Lager von Nubert wechsle. Die NuVero 4 haben es mir sehr angetan.


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Bei mir wird es wohl was nettes von B&W .


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht so recht.... entweder B & W CM 9, Nuberts Nuvero 11 oder die Klipsch RF 7. Aber alles erst, wenn sich die Autofrage geklärt hat, denn sonst wirds ein hübscher Audi 80


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2010)

alles verrückte hier.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> alles verrückte hier.



Jo


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ganz schön untergegangen dein Testchen...



Zum Glück gibts es ja dich......


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts es ja dich......



^^ Zu viel des Lobes


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. April 2010)

Aber jetzt fällt mir auch gerade auf das ich mich in letzter Zeit echt wenig im Sound...Hif "Forum" aufhalte, ich bin gar nicht auf dem neuesten...das wird sich jetzt ändern...


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2010)

Der Laberfred ist da :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread-23.html#post1691420


----------

